# sizing panel for HVAC



## jwarren1387 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sure I should know this but, I need to size a panel for HVAC equipment. What is the criteria? Do I just use connected load plus 25%? Help!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Use the nameplate


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

jwarren1387 said:


> I'm sure I should know this but, I need to size a panel for HVAC equipment. What is the criteria? Do I just use connected load plus 25%? Help!


Dennis is saying the nameplate already has the 125% figured into the FLA.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Dennis is saying the nameplate already has the 125% figured into the FLA.


No, the 125% is figured into the mca rating.


He needs 125% of the largest motor load and then 100% of all remaining loads


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, the 125% is figured into the mca rating.
> 
> 
> He needs 125% of the largest motor load and then 100% of all remaining loads



I thought he said breaker. Missed the word panel.


----------

